# icon in web anwendung



## qwertz1234 (19. Okt 2008)

hallo,

wie konfiguriere ich in meinem war file ein icon? so das dieses im browser oben links angezeigt wird. also ein so genanntes favicon.

danke und grüße qwertz1234


----------



## gex (19. Okt 2008)

Eigentlich reicht es schon, wenn du das favicon.xy (meistens ico, mittlerweile sollten auch png und gif einigermassen klappen) in dein Root WebContent Verzeichnis stellst.

Die meisten Browser versuchen die favicon.ico Datei herunterzuladen (Zugriff auf diese Resource muss natürlich gewährleistet sein).

Im Head schreibst du jedoch am besten noch hin:

```
<link rel="icon" href="${request.contextPath}/favicon.ico" type="image/x-icon" />
```

Nun sollten es fast alle Browser schaffen sich das Icon zu holen


----------



## qwertz1234 (20. Okt 2008)

hallo,

danke für die schnelle antwort ich habe es so gemacht wie beschrieben. für den ie7 muss man aber shortcut icon schreiben anstatt nur icon, sonst geht es nicht.

grüße


----------

